# Saw a real Killer at the local fish store today



## Dave Waits (Oct 12, 2012)

They have a 14" long Jaguar Cichlid in a 120 there. Just took him in on trade. Seems the previous owner put him in with two Good-sized Green Terrors in a 200+ and he killed both in less than 20 minutes. Somebody didn't read up on what they were putting in their tank. Beautiful fish though.


----------



## edisto (Nov 4, 2012)

Dave Waits said:


> They have a 14" long Jaguar Cichlid in a 120 there. Just took him in on trade. Seems the previous owner put him in with two Good-sized Green Terrors in a 200+ and he killed both in less than 20 minutes. Somebody didn't read up on what they were putting in their tank. Beautiful fish though.


Now that is a tough fish!


----------



## stan4 (Oct 9, 2012)

AUGH! Picture!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Agree, pic would be great!


----------



## Dave Waits (Oct 12, 2012)

Here's a link to an excellent description and photos of Jaguar Cichlids. Found it researching after I saw that Monster.

Species Profile Jaguar cichlid


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Beautiful fish! Looks hungry...


----------

